
Training of deep neural network with Mixed Precision [pdf] - blopeur
http://on-demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2017/presentation/s7218-training-with-mixed-precision-boris-ginsburg.pdf
======
blopeur
Video : [http://on-
demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2017/video/s7218-boris-...](http://on-
demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2017/video/s7218-boris-ginsburg-training-of-deep-
networks-with-half-precision-float.mp4)

